# Nonni e nipoti



## profumodispezie (16 Agosto 2013)

Ho letto con interesse il post di Franca. Io mi trovo nella situazione specularmente opposta, per certi versi, nei rapporti tra nipote e nonna paterna. Da quando suo figlio è diventato il mio ex marito, lei, la ex suocera, non chiama più qui a casa per fare due chiacchere con la nipote. E' sempre mia figlia che mi chiede il permesso di chiamare la nonna e io a malincuore dico di sì. Voglio dire: se le cose tra me e suo figlio sono finite come sono finite, perchè d'improvviso chiudersi anche alla nipote? Non so che cosa gli ha raccontato lui in merito al fallimento della nostra unione, ma a me viene davvero voglia di piombare a casa sua e farle vedere le cose che ha fatto, che ha scritto, i soldi che ha speso in "escort no prof". Più che incaxxata sono molto amareggiata: ho sempre pensato che i rapporti tra zii/nonni e nipoti fossero speciali e che si potessero mantenere nonostante le disavventure dei genitori. Mi viene da pensare che mi sono presa non una persona problematica ma una famiglia intera problematica.
Dal canto mio, cerco di preservare il rapporto tra mia figlia e la mia ex suocera, ma sicuramente dall'altra parte non c'è grande aiuto.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2013)

amareggiata è , direi la parola giusta...
I rapporti non sono semplici devi sempre 
curarti che tutto vada bene per tutti 
me finché si va d'amore e d'accordo va tutto ook quando 
qualcosa succede si capiscono gli schieramenti a volte 
incomprensibili a volte no...
L'ammareggio insegna che ogni testa è a se quindi 
tu segui la tua e non voler entrare in quella di un'altro/tra


----------



## sienne (16 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

com'era prima? 

certe cose non le capisco. cosa centra il figlio con la nipote?
due persone, due affetti ... 

non so. hai provato a parlarle? hai chiesto del perché, 
di questo cambiamento? 
non fare anche tu lo stesso sbaglio. lei è lei e il figlio è il figlio. 

in bocca al lupo

Sienne


----------



## profumodispezie (17 Agosto 2013)

Rispondo a Sienne: prima chiamava una volta alla settimana, più o meno. Ma al di là della frequenza, chiamava lei. Ora invece chiama solo mia figlia. Ha forse paura che risponda io e che le vomiti addosso tutta una serie di cattiverie? Non sono il tipo. Se le dirò cattiverie sul conto di suo figlio, avrò il coraggio di farlo di persona. 
Comunque, visto il suo comportamento con la nipote, capisco tante cose in più del padre.
Io mi sono riproposta di lasciare fuori la bambina da schieramenti, polemiche etc etc. Quando mi dirà che desidera vedere la nonna, farò in modo di soddisfare questo suo desiderio.


----------



## Leda (17 Agosto 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Rispondo a Sienne: prima chiamava una volta alla settimana, più o meno. Ma al di là della frequenza, chiamava lei. Ora invece chiama solo mia figlia. Ha forse paura che risponda io e che le vomiti addosso tutta una serie di cattiverie? Non sono il tipo. Se le dirò cattiverie sul conto di suo figlio, avrò il coraggio di farlo di persona.
> Comunque, visto il suo comportamento con la nipote, capisco tante cose in più del padre.
> *Io mi sono riproposta di lasciare fuori la bambina da schieramenti, polemiche etc etc. Quando mi dirà che desidera vedere la nonna, farò in modo di soddisfare questo suo desiderio*.


Sul neretto: sagge parole :up:

Per il resto, condivido quello che ti suggerisce sienne. Non saltare a facili conclusioni (anche se capisco molto bene come sia spontaneo, e non è nemmeno detto che ti sbagli a pensare quel che pensi), ma in momenti come questi è bene lasciare una porta aperta al dialogo e aspettarsi che gli altri siano diversi da come ci si immagina


----------



## devastata (17 Agosto 2013)

Ciao, dipende da che persona è la tua ex-suocera, forse si sente in imbarazzo, conoscendo le mancanze del figlio verso ti te.

Io non mi farei problemi, andrei pure a trovarla e cercherei di chiarire che, per il bene di tua figlia, le cose tra voi 3 non devono cambiare.

Ho una cognata che pur convivendo ancora con il marito, da quando ha interrotto i rapporti intimi con lui, evita mia suocera e, cosa peggiore, non manda da lei neppure i figli, e ti assicuro che abbiamo una santa come suocera, una che non si è mai e poi mai intromessa nel matrimonio di nessun figlio e che ha sempre cercato di essere disponibile con tutti, per prima con questa cognata ingrata.


----------



## Sole (19 Agosto 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Ho letto con interesse il post di Franca. Io mi trovo nella situazione specularmente opposta, per certi versi, nei rapporti tra nipote e nonna paterna. Da quando suo figlio è diventato il mio ex marito, lei, la ex suocera, non chiama più qui a casa per fare due chiacchere con la nipote. E' sempre mia figlia che mi chiede il permesso di chiamare la nonna e io a malincuore dico di sì. Voglio dire: se le cose tra me e suo figlio sono finite come sono finite, perchè d'improvviso chiudersi anche alla nipote? Non so che cosa gli ha raccontato lui in merito al fallimento della nostra unione, ma a me viene davvero voglia di piombare a casa sua e farle vedere le cose che ha fatto, che ha scritto, i soldi che ha speso in "escort no prof". Più che incaxxata sono molto amareggiata: *ho sempre pensato che i rapporti tra zii/nonni e nipoti fossero speciali e che si potessero mantenere nonostante le disavventure dei genitori. Mi viene da pensare che mi sono presa non una persona problematica ma una famiglia intera problematica.*
> Dal canto mio, cerco di preservare il rapporto tra mia figlia e la mia ex suocera, ma sicuramente dall'altra parte non c'è grande aiuto.


Sul neretto... possibile, ma non è detto che la problematicità coincida con l'anaffettività. Anche il mio ex marito viene da una famiglia molto problematica (e lui era molto problematico), ma la mia ex suocera adora i suoi nipotini e abbiamo sempre mantenuto rapporti cordiali.

Può essere che magari lei si senta a disagio a chiamare a casa e preferisca limitare i rapporti ai momenti in cui tua figlia è affidata al tuo ex marito?

Io sento ancora la mia ex suocera (anche perché c'è una situazione di grave malattia in famiglia, quindi i contatti sono abbastanza frequenti a prescindere dai nipoti), ma so che lei preferisce ritagliarsi i suoi spazi coi miei figli quando loro stanno con il papà. Può essere il tuo caso?


----------



## profumodispezie (26 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> ma so che lei preferisce ritagliarsi i suoi spazi coi miei figli quando loro stanno con il papà. Può essere il tuo caso?


Non credo. La bambina non mi ha mai detto di aver parlato con la nonna mentre è dal padre. E da quando lui è uscito di casa il 22 febbraio neppure una volta è andata a trovarla con lui.
So che lui non va a trovare sua madre volentieri, e anzi, ha sempre cercato di evitare di andare da lei, anche quando qualche anno fa si era ammalata gravemente.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Ho letto con interesse il post di Franca. Io mi trovo nella situazione specularmente opposta, per certi versi, nei rapporti tra nipote e nonna paterna. Da quando suo figlio è diventato il mio ex marito, lei, la ex suocera, non chiama più qui a casa per fare due chiacchere con la nipote. E' sempre mia figlia che mi chiede il permesso di chiamare la nonna e io a malincuore dico di sì. Voglio dire: se le cose tra me e suo figlio sono finite come sono finite, perchè d'improvviso chiudersi anche alla nipote? Non so che cosa gli ha raccontato lui in merito al fallimento della nostra unione, ma a me viene davvero voglia di piombare a casa sua e farle vedere le cose che ha fatto, che ha scritto, i soldi che ha speso in "escort no prof". Più che incaxxata sono molto amareggiata: ho sempre pensato che i rapporti tra zii/nonni e nipoti fossero speciali e che si potessero mantenere nonostante le disavventure dei genitori. Mi viene da pensare che mi sono presa non una persona problematica ma una famiglia intera problematica.
> Dal canto mio, cerco di preservare il rapporto tra mia figlia e la mia ex suocera, ma sicuramente dall'altra parte non c'è grande aiuto.


Sai io ho avuto con mio nonno materno un legame immenso.
In cui lui si è sempre fatto scudo difronte a mia madre.

Ma penso che tu debba "disinteressarti" della faccenda.

So benissimo come si sta in certe faccende, perchè invece tra mia nonna paterna e mia madre i guai erano sommi.
E io smisi di cercare la nonna paterna perchè poi mia madre mi faceva il terzo grado.

Poi ehm...
Conoscendo mia madre, se lei fosse tua suocera e tu osassi dirle certe cose di suo figlio, lei ti risponderebbe:
colpa tua che non sei stata capace di tenere un uomo come si deve no?

Lassa perdere per l'amor del cielo...
E ti parla uno la cui madre si sentì in dovere di denunciare alla futura nuora quanto fosse "sporcaccion" l'omo che andava a maritare...

Sublime la risposta di mia moglie...

Lo sposo proprio per questo...
E' veramente un uomo irresistibile per quanto ha sempre voglia de fare i giochini con me...

E fu ammutolita la prima volta...

Ora però io noto che mia figlia ha con la nonna materna lo stesso legame che io avevo con mio nonno...
E noto che mia madre insegna a sua nipote come parlare al papi se vuole ottenere determinati effetti...


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Non credo. La bambina non mi ha mai detto di aver parlato con la nonna mentre è dal padre. E da quando lui è uscito di casa il 22 febbraio neppure una volta è andata a trovarla con lui.
> So che lui non va a trovare sua madre volentieri, e anzi, ha sempre cercato di evitare di andare da lei, anche quando qualche anno fa si era ammalata gravemente.


Capisco.
In questo caso ho la sensazione che il cattivo rapporto tra madre e figlio si ripercuota sul rapporto nonna-nipote.
È sicuramente un peccato per tua figlia, ma è una situazione in cui oggettivamente non si puó intervenire, visto che nemmeno tuo marito ha cura di facilitare il legame tra sua madre e sua figlia.
Mi dispiace, ma alla fine penso che fare i genitori da separati sia un compito ancora più difficile, che richiede mille energie. Concentrati sul tuo rapporto con la bimba e stalle vicina. Tutto il resto è secondario


----------

